# It's warming up in Cairns



## thepythia (Aug 31, 2011)

Definitely noticed the change in weather over the last week or so and decided to spend part of Sunday herping

Found this Jungle Carpet warming itself up on the road at lunchtime
















Found this Common Tree Snake on a river bank















I found a snake skin under my carport a couple of days ago which i thought to be a Brown Tree Snake (scale count) so I've been searching around the house at night
seems I was correct as last night spotted her, she was quite large. 














While i was watching her i saw another smaller BTS.














Not too sure about this skink






or this Dragon - there were SO many of these, all about the same size 






Some Crocs..






















Also went to Black Mountain a month ago it was extremely cold and I didn't have much luck with finding any snakes
I did come across many Ringtail Geckos but found them hard to photograph






and what I think is a Black Mountain Rainbow Skink
















and just a few my partner took from the Cairns Tropical Zoo..


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 31, 2011)

Wicked pics mate, wish i lived bit further north lol


----------



## Erebos (Aug 31, 2011)

Cool pics mate Can anyone I'd this dragon. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## snakebag (Aug 31, 2011)

Two lined dragon diporiphora australis


----------



## edstar (Aug 31, 2011)

wow,.. thats so awesome.. great photos mate


----------



## thepythia (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah I can't wait for the hot/wet season, it will be my first since moving here.

Thanks for the ID


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 31, 2011)

snakebag said:


> Two lined dragon diporiphora australis



or is it _D. bilineata_?

Cairns herpers, did you know?


----------



## saratoga (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice finds!


----------



## thepythia (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Waterrat - I'm very interested in attending these meetings. Would i need to bring anything? I've been meaning to ask about herp related groups in Cairns, thanks for the info.

Can D.bilineata and D. Australis be found together? I'm pretty sure i have seen them both in the same area but I can't tell the difference.
Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 31, 2011)

They are both find in this region, the difference is in the gular, scapular and postauricular fold. _D. australis _have it, _D. bilineata_ doesn't. It's a kind of lold of skin under the neck.

As for the CYHS meetings - check out the web site for details. If you bring some double-choc TimTams, everybody will love you.

cheers
M


----------



## thepythia (Aug 31, 2011)

Haha I'll make sure to bring those TimTams then 

Thanks for the clarification - I did read about the gular fold being the difference however I didn't know what that was. I think it's time I start reading up about lizards instead of snakes all the time.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## 152Boy (Aug 31, 2011)

We just spent a week in Cairns, we went to Cairns Tropical Zoo as well, the boas were doing the deed, well trying too, i would say they would have got there eventually. The Pigmy Mulga's where also trying to go for it as well but the both disappeared under a log so i could see them. We couldn't believe they keep different species in the same enclosures, (Brown Tree Snake and Rough Scaled), (Green Tree Snake and Spotted), (Retic and Burmese) and pretty much everythig else is kept in pairs. The Reptile house was probably the best i have seen so far, it was clean and had a good veriety of display animals.

We Went for a drive in the tablelands looking for snakes on the road (The Girls didn't want to get out the car and go looking) and found a nice jungle (Pretty sure its a jungle) on the road to Lake Eachem, We didn't go out looking until 9:30 so it was a little late but we still spent 2hrs driving around.


----------



## thepythia (Aug 31, 2011)

That's a nice looking Jungle! I always find jungles around that area - Lake eacham and surrounds is definitely my favourite spot for herps so far. I have only been herping up there in the colder months though..

I thought it was strange also that they keep so many different species together but I don't really have any experience in actually keeping reptiles. I was impressed though with the variety of herps for such a small zoo.
Next time you visit you should definitely do some of the walks at night, well worth it  nice photos by the way


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 31, 2011)

thepythia said:


> I was impressed though with the variety of herps for such a small zoo.



 That's because they had me working there when the Zoo started in 1983.


----------



## thepythia (Aug 31, 2011)

wow, now I'm extremely impressed  it's good too see that they've kept it up aswell.

p.s I'm really loving the fashion :lol:


----------



## mummabear (Aug 31, 2011)

Great array of shot as usual thepythia. Do come along to the herp meeting. I would really like to see our club become a strong club with membership. This in turn will help attract some of the big name speakers for our enjoyment.


----------

